# [Wet Thumb Forum]-low light photos



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I visited one of the biggest aquariums in europe (oceanário in Lisbon)...
there were warnings everywhere (do not use flash with camaras), so I did respect that (some of the people there didn't...)

problems?

the fish are quick, and my obturation speed is slow, lack of enough light....

So most of the pics ended up like garbage.









I was able to increase a little the obturation speed (decreasing EV compnsation), only then I was able to achieve some acceptable pictures...
I also used the F-stop at the maximum aperture of my camara (finepix S304), that is f2.8...

here are some of the results

































I tried to follow some of the most important photograph rules (rule of the thirds), if there is something wrong on my photos, please tell me..









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I visited one of the biggest aquariums in europe (oceanário in Lisbon)...
there were warnings everywhere (do not use flash with camaras), so I did respect that (some of the people there didn't...)

problems?

the fish are quick, and my obturation speed is slow, lack of enough light....

So most of the pics ended up like garbage.









I was able to increase a little the obturation speed (decreasing EV compnsation), only then I was able to achieve some acceptable pictures...
I also used the F-stop at the maximum aperture of my camara (finepix S304), that is f2.8...

here are some of the results

































I tried to follow some of the most important photograph rules (rule of the thirds), if there is something wrong on my photos, please tell me..









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

They look good, I really like the second one. Did you try touching up the pictures in Photoshop or Paintshop Pro to lighten them up a little?

Alex


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

thanks Alex, I retouched only the second one...


----------

